# Passwort abfrage



## Lebach (16. Feb 2021)

Hallo,
ich bin Java Anfänger mein Anliegen ist,

ich möchte eine Passwortabfrage machen  das klappt auch nun soll aber wenn die max Anzahl der Versuche aufgebraucht ist automatisch an eine andere Seite weitergeleitet Werden z.B. www.googel.de.

Code:


```
function input(trials) {
   if (prompt("Geben Sie Ihr Passwort ein:") == "098765")
      console.log("BERECHTIGT");
   else {
      trials--;
      if (trials ==  0)
         console.log("Konto gesperrt: Anzahl Passwortversuche überschritten!");
      else {
         console.log("Verbleibende Versuche:" + trials);
         input(trials);
      }
   }
}

input(3);
```


----------



## mrBrown (16. Feb 2021)

Java != Java*script*


----------

